# Chelsea flower show



## chromis (3. Juni 2008)

Wer noch ein paar Anregungen für den Garten braucht:
http://gartenlinksammlung.de/Gartenpfade/chelsea_flower_show_2008.html


----------



## ThomasK. (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Chelsea flower show*

:shock Da wird einem ja fast schwindelig vor lauter bunter Bilder...


----------



## Barbor (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Chelsea flower show*

das siehr ja alles super aus  ,aber ich glaube das sich soetwas in unseren gärten nicht verwirklichen läßt

gruß Ulrike


----------



## chromis (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Chelsea flower show*

Hi,

eins zu eins umsetzen vielleicht nicht. Solche Schaugärten sind mit immensem Aufwand und viel finanziellem Einsatz antstanden. Aber ich schau mir solche Sachen immer wieder gerne an. Alleine die Zusammensetzungen der Pflanzenarten nach Form und Farbe oder auch einzelne kleine Ausschnitte sind durchaus im eigenen Garten zu realisieren. 
Ganz besonders gefallen hat mir die Szene mit dem kleinen Seerosenbecken unter der Überschrift "Mist-placed Andrew Stevenson". Sieht richtig schön aus und bietet die Möglichkeit zu einer weiteren Wasserstelle im Garten.


----------



## Christine (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Chelsea flower show*



			
				chromis schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz besonders gefallen hat mir die Szene mit dem kleinen Seerosenbecken unter der Überschrift "Mist-placed Andrew Stevenson". Sieht richtig schön aus und bietet die Möglichkeit zu einer weiteren Wasserstelle im Garten.



Hi!

Gekonnte "Verwahrlosung" - das hat was. 

Als sich dachte "das gefällt mir" war es der "traditionelle" Garten - bin halt doch etwas konservativ


----------



## Frettchenfreund (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Chelsea flower show*

Hallo!



			
				chromis schrieb:
			
		

> "Mist-placed Andrew Stevenson". .



Sorry habe mich doch verlesen:

Habe " Elschens Garden " gelesen und nicht " Mist-placed Andrew Stevenson "

Ich weiß Elschen, ich brauch ne Brille .....  

.


----------

